# Top 10 Judo Players in MMA



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Idea stolen from Plazz, But i am interested in seeing this.

Based on control, technique, effectiveness, transition etc.

*REMEMBER* - Judo isn't just massive throws, It also has Smaller throws, leg sweeps and Newaza(Not necessarily submissions here because obviously most BJJers will be better but a hint, Some good BJJers also use some parts of Judo newaza to their advantage)


1. Hidehiko Yoshida
2. Pawel Nastula
3. Makoto Takimoto
4. Yoshihiro Akiyama
5. Ryuchi Murata
6. Hector Lombard
7. Kazuhiro Nakamura
8. Ferrid Kheder
9. Karo Parisyan
10. Michihiro Omigawa


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

1. Hidehiko Yoshida.
2. Makoto Takimoto.
3. Yoshihiro Akiyama.
4. Dong.
5. Karo Parisyan.
6. Fedor
7. Kazuhiro Nakamura.
8. Hector Lombard.
9. Shinya Aoki.
10. Omigawa.

Judoka will probably kick my ass.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> 1. Hidehiko Yoshida.
> 2. Makoto Takimoto.
> 3. Yoshihiro Akiyama.
> 4. Dong.
> ...


I like it, Mine was is bit different but yeah i think it is good.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Dang, I totally forgot about Nastula. Why, oh why, did I forget about Pawel? Oh well.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Here are some Judo MMA videos to throw into the thread to make it more awesome.

Hector Lombard HL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_8KfmSZrw&feature=related

David Fernandez(Judo) Vs Johnathan Sanchez
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It5eP0UCleA
Fernandez comes straight out with one of my favorite techniques.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

It was too hard for me to even try and give them rank, so I'm just listing my top ten in no particular order:

Hidehiko Yoshida
Ferrid Kheder
Hector Lombard
Makoto Takimoto
Karo Parisyan
Yoon Dong-Sik
Pawel Nastula
Fedor Emeilanenko
Min-Soo Kim
Yoshihiro Akiyama

Also, does anyone know what happened to Naoya Ogawa? Been a while since he fought and I didn't put him on the list because I wasn't sure if he retired from MMA or not...


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He does pro-wrestling nowadays (Though he did it when he fought). For HUSTLE, I believe. I think he's signed to Inoki's new federation: Inoki Genome Federation.


----------



## Manx (Feb 10, 2008)

Damone said:


> He does pro-wrestling nowadays (Though he did it when he fought). For HUSTLE, I believe. I think he's signed to Inoki's new federation: Inoki Genome Federation.


Oh, I should have figured that's what he was up to...Thanks for the update!
Do you think that there is a chance he might return to MMA or did he officially retire from it? He was a strange cat and I liked watching him fight...still unsure what was going on with his crazy rooster shirts...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

1. Hidehiko Yoshida
2. Pawel Nastula
3. Makoto Takimoto
4. Yoshihiro Akiyama
5. Karo Parysian
6. Dong Sik Yoon
7. Kazuhiro Nakamura
8. Fedor Emelienenko
9. Hector Lombard
10.Michihiro Omigawa

Lol idea stealin bastard! 

jk


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Manx said:


> Oh, I should have figured that's what he was up to...Thanks for the update!
> Do you think that there is a chance he might return to MMA or did he officially retire from it? He was a strange cat and I liked watching him fight...still unsure what was going on with his crazy rooster shirts...


Hmmm, I could see Ogawa coming back to fight someone like Funaki or Saku one of these days, but I think he's done as an active fighter.

I just want to say that I love tough judoka's like Takimoto & Dong.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

I am such a HUGE fan of Hidehiko Yoshida.

I am even hoping that he beats Barnett...If Diaz can beat Gomi, Yoshida can beat Barnett! Lol~


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yoshida beating Barnett would be a way, way, way, way, way bigger upset than a WW tapping a LW. Wait, I mean, a WW going to a NC with a LW.


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> Yoshida beating Barnett would be a way, way, way, way, way bigger upset than a WW tapping a LW. Wait, I mean, a WW going to a NC with a LW.


I know Yoshida beating Barnett sounds rediculous and it is.. but I can hope right? ^^

Anyways, Yoshida is a tough guy so I can't help but to hope a little bit on the inside..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I seem to always root for Yoshida. I'll probably root for him against Barnett. The guy is just so awesome, you just can't help but to dig him.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Yoshida is the man, I am hoping to go train with the Yoshida Dojo one day. It would be sweet and go to the Kodokan while i am there.

Judo pilgrimage for the win!:thumb02:

I will be supporting Yoshida but Josh Barnett will obviously be the HUGE favorite to win this and i agree but all fighters still have a chance.

Also Judo fans, Watch Team Quest member Jon Krohn..The man has some Judo skills.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Will do Judoka, will do. I love me some judoka's. I have to say, judo may be my favorite style in MMA. It's just so awesome, especially when done by someone who actually knows how to do it. So beautiful.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Will do Judoka, will do. I love me some judoka's. I have to say, judo may be my favorite style in MMA. It's just so awesome, especially when done by someone who actually knows how to do it. So beautiful.


He posts at judoforum. He gave me LOADS of advice about Judo in MMA. He is a 2nd dan in Judo.

Here is his highlight, HUGE slam in there somewhere(1:50 it is).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNq9zLzJuxI


----------



## nickman9000 (Sep 7, 2006)

CUng Le. Not really a Judoka, but he did more Judo throws in his last fight than Karo did in the last five years. Call them San Shou throws if you will, but that dude knows how to throw. 

Diaz destroyed Gomi, and a "contest" def. took place.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watched Takimoto vs Dong earlier today, and yeah, it was a solid, solid fight. 2 judoka's fighting, but, of course, Takimoto won, because he was the better judoka. Fully Loaded was an underrated show.

Sorry, I am getting off topic, I just wanted to express my Takimoto love. Now people, post your top 10's.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Watched Takimoto vs Dong earlier today, and yeah, it was a solid, solid fight. 2 judoka's fighting, but, of course, Takimoto won, because he was the better judoka. Fully Loaded was an underrated show.
> 
> Sorry, I am getting off topic, I just wanted to express my Takimoto love. Now people, post your top 10's.


Speaking of Takimoto, did you ever get around to seeing Takimoto vs Kikuta?

I love's me some Judo as well, it's definitely a big deal in my culture. But what I love most about Judo is how god damn tough these dudes are!


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Watched Takimoto vs Dong earlier today, and yeah, it was a solid, solid fight. 2 judoka's fighting, but, of course, Takimoto won, because he was the better judoka. Fully Loaded was an underrated show.
> 
> Sorry, I am getting off topic, I just wanted to express my Takimoto love. Now people, post your top 10's.


Got a link? I haven't seen it. Takimoto is awesome.

Here is a Judo newaza video featuring Masahiko Kimura and Hidehiko Yoshida.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BrTs5Ts0tIc&feature=related


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Speaking of Takimoto, did you ever get around to seeing Takimoto vs Kikuta?
> 
> I love's me some Judo as well, it's definitely a big deal in my culture. But what I love most about Judo is how god damn tough these dudes are!


I'm going to watch it tomorrow, plazz. Today, it was a Bas Rutten day. Tomorrow, it will be Kikuta vs Takimoto.

Sadly no, I dont have a link to Takimoto vs Dong. Trust me though, the fight was a good judo-off between 2 quality judoka's.

Great links, keep up the good work. Might as well make this the "JUDO IS AWESOME!" thread.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Great stuff man! Do you have Pancrase DVD's or the interwebz?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Bas Rutten career DVD, and I cherish it, I really do. The best DVD I own.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Dang dude, forgot about that, is that the one where he narrates everything?

If so, I'm hoping plutovideo.com has it coz I'm getting it right now!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

No, no, don't get it at plutovideo.

Budovideos.com has it, and they are way more reliable. Plus, it's the legit thing, package and all.

Worth the $45. Great, great DVD.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Makoto Takimoto performing Sode Tsurikomi Goshi. A throw i have actually some of the best technique in all the throws i can do but i have never pulled it off but then again can't even remember going for it.

Beautiful technique here, Believe it or not that small room the throw is performed is the full Yoshida Dojo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKH6-hFaYSQ

And here is Kazuhiro Nakamura performing Tai Otoshi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD6Xg9jCF1M&NR=1

A Judo in MMA highlight video.
http://www.idkwtf.com/videos/latest-videos/judo-in-mma

Judo Ippon highlight video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zEEZSbAk4o


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Judoka said:


> Makoto Takimoto performing Sode Tsurikomi Goshi. A throw i have actually some of the best technique in all the throws i can do but i have never pulled it off but then again can't even remember going for it.
> 
> Beautiful technique here, Believe it or not that small room the throw is performed is the full Yoshida Dojo.
> 
> ...


Tai-Otoshi used to be my bread and butter when I used to compete, only other throw I had any success with was Morote-Sei-Onagi. Though I used to get alot lower than Nakamura does in that demonstration. Probably because I was smaller, had to get more leverage. Found a Dojo at last, so I may be looking at re-joining, it's just a little too far though for a comfortable regular journey. :< 

lol That high kick of Yoshida's on Tank. :thumbsup: Yoshida is one tough cookie, first fight with Wanderlei is one of my favourite fights. In fact that whole event rocked. . . apart from the Randleman/Sakuraba fight.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Is this a thread for the best Judokas who compete in MMA, or the Judokas who have brought Judo to MMA and used it best? Cos Karo should be a lot higher if it is the latter.

Sokoudjou disguises his awesome Judo skills as punches to the face.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Nobody mentioned Sokodjou?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I haven't really seen Sokky's judo skills yet.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Is this a thread for the best Judokas who compete in MMA, or the Judokas who have brought Judo to MMA and used it best? Cos Karo should be a lot higher if it is the latter.
> 
> Sokoudjou disguises his awesome Judo skills as punches to the face.


Karo has good Judo but like i said there is a lot more to Judo then big throws and some Judoka show it and do it more then Karo.

It's like when it was going to be Karo Vs Hector, Karo admitted Hector had better Judo and Hector has done more big throws then Karo in MMA anyway. Although Karo is good he isn't even close to where the UFC say he is in the Judo world.



mattandbenny said:


> Nobody mentioned Sokodjou?


He is good but not as good as the ones me, Plazz and Damone mentioned. I haven't seen his Judo skills in MMA yet anyway. I hope to soon though.



Cartheron said:


> Tai-Otoshi used to be my bread and butter when I used to compete, only other throw I had any success with was Morote-Sei-Onagi. Though I used to get alot lower than Nakamura does in that demonstration. Probably because I was smaller, had to get more leverage. Found a Dojo at last, so I may be looking at re-joining, it's just a little too far though for a comfortable regular journey. :<
> 
> lol That high kick of Yoshida's on Tank. :thumbsup: Yoshida is one tough cookie, first fight with Wanderlei is one of my favourite fights. In fact that whole event rocked. . . apart from the Randleman/Sakuraba fight.


Tai Otoshi is a great throw, I have done it in Randori a couple of times but never in competition, I haven't really gone for it either.

My instructor gets me with Tai Otoshi all the time, He is fantastic with it and it's so hard to resist.

Morote Seoi Nage is a VERY powerful throw and for some reason i have trouble with it because it puts a lot of strain on my wrist which probably means bad technique so i will have to look into it and fix it.


A highlight video of the legend himself, Toshihiko Koga.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6i3WaVNpGM&feature=related


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

That throw at 4.22 was Tome-Nage? Could never get that, hated it being done to me though. Only throw that would ever wind me. . . maybe Harai-Goshi too. 

This guy was our hero lol

Neil Adams - The Armbar Master

Came to our area a few times and taught some classes, totally awesome. 

Tai-Otoshi - How I tried to do it, though obviously not quite as awesome lol. :thumbsup: Sucked being smallest in the class, though I loved the groundwork.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> That throw at 4.22 was Tome-Nage? Could never get that, hated it being done to me though. Only throw that would ever wind me. . . maybe Harai-Goshi too.
> 
> This guy was our hero lol
> 
> ...


Id say more would wind you:thumb02: Soto Makikomi is one thats known for it.

Harai Goshi is my favorite throw, It's awesome.

I remember versing my instructor and i went for Morote Gari(Double leg) and next minute i was flying in the air and i didn't even know it happened and i smashed into the ground without a break fall or anything and i landed so hard i bounced up about 20cms off the mat. He threw me with Tomoe Nage and that winded me good.

Newaza is great, It's not as good as it should be in Judo and IMO it should have more time and trained more in training rather then mainly trying to get it stood back up. Newaza has gone from being very strong to much weaker then it was. I have rare old books of "traditional" judo and in one section is shows the Omaplata(Japanese name) and this is from the late forties if i am correct. Judoka don't know what an Omaplata is. Newaza is at an all time low in Judo but luckily some places still practice it like it should be. I practice Newaza a lot and i would say it is where i am strongest.

Obviously Brazilian Jiu Jitsu has the edge over it's "father" Judo on the ground but IMO Judo Newaza is more fun to do.

But watch China closely in the Olympics they have been practicing their Newaza skills from what i hear and destroy Oceania as a whole through Newaza. From what i saw there was a very nice sweep into a Kimura(In Judo it's called "Ude Garami").


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is the video. The 100kg+ guy for China is gigantic....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAlD9C30nlQ


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Will definately be trying to catch up on the Olympics when it's shown at a regular hour over here. And I WILL be going to a shedload of stuff when it's London in 2012, already have about £1,500 saved for it. :thumb02:

[EDIT] - That sweep into the Kimura was pretty darn sweet.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

the best Judo player in MMA is Pawel Nastula. No doubt about it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Watched Kikuta vs Takimoto.

Great showing from Kikuta, who completely smoked Takimoto. Takimoto really didn't do much, except a highkick attempt that ruled. This sort of reminded me of Kikuta's fight with Otsuka, except not as brutal and without the knee's to the balls. Takimoto is a tough dude and Kikuta has a great ground game, but these were already known. Kikuta gets a solid win.

The audio was unbelievably screwed up in the third round.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> Watched Kikuta vs Takimoto.
> 
> Great showing from Kikuta, who completely smoked Takimoto. Takimoto really didn't do much, except a highkick attempt that ruled. This sort of reminded me of Kikuta's fight with Otsuka, except not as brutal and without the knee's to the balls. Takimoto is a tough dude and Kikuta has a great ground game, but these were already known. Kikuta gets a solid win.
> 
> The audio was unbelievably screwed up in the third round.


I'm glad you watched. Maybe I hyped it up too much, but I did indeed enjoy this fight for some reason. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Got a link for that one?:thumb02:

Extreme Judo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlkAeYbNjEg


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Takimoto/Kikuta fight? 

No but I will def look.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

plazzman said:


> The Takimoto/Kikuta fight?
> 
> No but I will def look.


Sweet, Cheers mate.

Any fights with members of the Yoshida Dojo(I have seen a few) is appreciated if someone knows where they are but don't go to much trouble.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

SlaveTrade said:


> I know Yoshida beating Barnett sounds rediculous and it is.. but I can hope right? ^^
> 
> Anyways, Yoshida is a tough guy so I can't help but to hope a little bit on the inside..


I love Yoshida, the guy has unlimited heart, but I just can't picture anyway likely he can beat The BFA. It's unlikely he can outstrike him. There is no way in hell he's subbing Josh. GnP is definitely in Josh's favor. Plus I think it's basically up to the BFA as to where this fight takes place (on the feet, in the clinch, or on the ground). Then again I had similar sentiments going into the first St.Pierre/Serra fight... So I guess it could happen.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

It looks like it is going to be Sokky Vs Nakamura in May(UFC). Sokky has made a call for Judo sparring partners.

Great for my fantasy fight league team......


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Judoka said:


> It looks like it is going to be Sokky Vs Nakamura in May(UFC). Sokky has made a call for Judo sparring partners.


Oh? Any linkage for this? That could be a nice fight, that I hope Nakamura takes. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Oh? Any linkage for this? That could be a nice fight, that I hope Nakamura takes.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I won't say because it has attached a personal email of Sokky, I am sure he doesn't want 10,000 support emails when he is just trying to find a sparring partner.

Here is part of the message.



> Training Partner Needed
> 
> PRIDE and UFC fighter Sokoudjou, the African Assassin, is looking for a training partner to help him prepare for his next UFC fight on May 24 against Nakamura from Japan. He's looking for a Judoplayer, preferably a lefty, around 200-220lb, who is willing to train from April 20 through May 17.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

Ta. That'll do. :thumbsup:

Which event is scheduled for in May? UFC84?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Cartheron said:


> Ta. That'll do. :thumbsup:
> 
> Which event is scheduled for in May? UFC84?


I am not sure, Possibly. I don't know the dates of the events.

Also, here is one of Karo's earlier fights(Very nice throw)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tIQIdBnaEs


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Judoka said:


> It looks like it is going to be Sokky Vs Nakamura in May(UFC). Sokky has made a call for Judo sparring partners.
> 
> Great for my fantasy fight league team......


AWESOME! I am all tingly feeling inside, and, and, I think I like it.

Finally, I get the Sokky fight I've been waiting for.


----------



## wallysworld191 (Mar 28, 2007)

karo is number 9 (on of the best judo guys period), and soko isnt on the list. ill give you a mulligan because those are the obvious 1 and 2. karo has the best throws, and really is probably the best at it. soko is the freakin us open champion. pretty much the two tops ones i can think of.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

2 questions - 1. what's newaza 2. what are the fundamental differences between judo and san shou


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

Does anybody have any news on Pawel Nastula? does he still fight?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Nothing new about Nastula. After he got busted for roids and cold medicine, he vanished.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> 2 questions - 1. what's newaza 2. what are the fundamental differences between judo and san shou


Newaza means "ground techniques" aka ground fighting. I have no clue about San Shou but from what i have seen isn't it more striking then grappling?



wallysworld191 said:


> karo is number 9 (on of the best judo guys period), and soko isnt on the list. ill give you a mulligan because those are the obvious 1 and 2. karo has the best throws, and really is probably the best at it. soko is the freakin us open champion. pretty much the two tops ones i can think of.


No......

Yoshida, Nastula and Takimoto all won Olympic gold medals, Id MUCH rather win a Olympic gold medal then a US open title.

There is WAY more to Judo then big throws, Karo is good but NO WAY is he the best Judoka in MMA...Not even close. He is not a "top world class" Judo player like the UFC says. Before you say "You are a Karo hater" ill tell you him and Big Nog are my favorite fighters. Karo and Sokky are god but no way are they close to being the best.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> No......
> 
> Yoshida, Nastula and Takimoto all won Olympic gold medals, Id MUCH rather win a Olympic gold medal then a US open title.
> 
> There is WAY more to Judo then big throws, Karo is good but NO WAY is he the best Judoka in MMA...Not even close. He is not a "top world class" Judo player like the UFC says. Before you say "You are a Karo hater" ill tell you him and Big Nog are my favorite fighters. Karo and Sokky are god but no way are they close to being the best.


This sort of leads back to what I said earlier, when I think my point was kind of missed. Karo is probably the guy who has brought Judo and used it most effectively in MMA.


----------



## Tilen (Jun 20, 2007)

Damone said:


> Nothing new about Nastula. After he got busted for roids and cold medicine, he vanished.


that's sort of said, he had potential to be a really good fighter


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> This sort of leads back to what I said earlier, when I think my point was kind of missed. Karo is probably the guy who has brought Judo and used it most effectively in MMA.


I wouldn't say Judo as a whole but he has defiantly used the "big" throws more affective then the others but not Judo as a whole.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Judoka said:


> I wouldn't say Judo as a whole but he has defiantly used the "big" throws more affective then the others but not Judo as a whole.


But he has been more successful, overall, than any other Judoka who made the transition to MMA, has he not?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> But he has been more successful, *overall*, than any other Judoka who made the transition to MMA, has he not?


Key word, We are talking about their Judo in MMA not MMA as a whole.

There have been more successful Judoka in MMA then Karo anyway. Fedor, Nogueira etc.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Judoka, what do you think of Shinya Aoki's judo in MMA?


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Judoka, what do you think of Shinya Aoki's judo in MMA?


Haven't seen that much of Shinya unfortunately but from what i have seen he uses it sometimes. From what i have seen isn't enough to actually make a fair judgment although i know he uses a bit of Judo fairly well but as you would expect there are better Judoka.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Shinya doesn't use his Judo in the way Karo or Yoshida use it. He more uses it to transition to his BJJ and/or get the guy down fast. It's SUPER slick.


----------

